# Something for the weekend?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

More like during the week really and the RS for the weekends.

Now don't laugh, I have a cunning plan - I not sure what it is yet but I'm sure I'll think of something! I know it's not the normal testerone filled vehicle that normally appears on this section of the forum but that is kind of why I wanted one. I've been looking at these for a couple of years now in a half hearted manner but they are going up in price at an alarming rate so I thought I'd get one now to trundle to work and back.

The Nissan Figaro is stupidly ugly but to me it has a great quirkiness about it which I like, anyway, it's being delivered tonight and will be off to work in it tomorrow morning - should be fun.


















This is not my car but taken from the 'tinternet but it's exactly the same just to give you an idea.

Specs: 0-60; maybe if you're lucky. Handling; a bit. Acceleration; more of a build up of speed to be honest. Gearbox; yep. Engine capacity; 980cc. Road tax; £110/year. Insurance; £135 fully comp including legal and NCB protection. Full service about £120.

OK, away you go.  :wink:

Graham


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

PMSL, saw one yesterday, really small :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I love them actually and genuinely thought of getting one a few years ago. The only thing putting me off was paying £6k for a 12 year old nissan!

Fun, quirky, un-macho motoring. Brilliant.

p.s. You seem to be under the impression that it has a gearbox. What you actually have is a stick that moves to give you forward or reverse. They call it an automatic gearbox but it is really more of a twist-n-go thing like a scooter. :roll:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I think you will Love_iT :roll:

Yes it's quirky but it will be a completely different experience to your RS and make driving so much different. I don't think there is anything wrong in that or your choice.

You wanted something different and you got something different. Top choice and good for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I have been "gifted" a different free car each week for the last 3 months. The normal run of the mill cars are much of a muchness but i have also been driving Transit vans and loving it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why not take the PMT Cruiser Graham? :wink:

Will you be 'coming out' or just 'going out' in it? 

I seriously looked at one of these for my first wife a few years ago, reasoning that the Micra underpinnings would be both cheap and reliable, with a little retro charm. We'd have had to have had a fight about it come divorce time though. I'd have insisted on her taking it. :lol:

How about one of those Cube things?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Graham mind some one does'ent stand on it when you are waiting at the lights :wink: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

G,

You sure you're man enough to handle that ?

Take it easy on your first run just in case :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You guys crack me up.   Not as bad on me as I thought you were going to be though!

Anyway, it's arrived and it's so cute - it looks tiny sitting outside the cottage but then again - it is tiny. The retro style dashboard is a work of art even for a Nissan. All the switchgear is chrome, shaped like a clam shell and the theme runs through the whole of the car.

Mmm, first mods - spacers and lowering. :roll: :wink:

Proper pics up at the weekend.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont let is stand in the cold outside all night Graham put in in your pocket untill you need it in the morning


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I went to work in it this morning and what a great little fun car to commute to work in. It's only about 9 miles to work and takes about 20 minutes depending on traffic. I put the indicators on and turned the windscreen wipers on instead - doh! They're on the wrong side, bloody Japs. :wink:

I didn't have any problems remembering that it's an auto either, didn't once stamp on the brake pedal to change gear.

I think I'm going to enjoy this. 

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

After a week or 2 without driving the RS4 , when you do drive the RS4 you are going to [email protected] yourself with it's performance. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

On a more serious note, IIRC the Figaro uses the same engine as the original Micra (pre 92).

I am sure this engine had a inherent fault where the water pump was driven by the cam belt, and if the pump failed, it was normally goodbye engine.... :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dont let is stand in the cold outside all night Graham put in in your pocket untill you need it in the morning


And dont forget to feed it and wipe it's arse too. You may also have to leave the garage light on at night, so the RS4 doesnt bully the poor little mite.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> On a more serious note, IIRC the Figaro uses the same engine as the original Micra (pre 92).
> 
> I am sure this engine had a inherent fault where the water pump was driven by the cam belt, and if the pump failed, it was normally goodbye engine.... :?


Absolutely true. Water pump and Cam belt were done in May on mine but they do recommend them to be done every two years but at £70 for the complete kit then it's no big shakes.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dont let is stand in the cold outside all night Graham put in in your pocket untill you need it in the morning
> ...


Funny you should say that Gary because there were a couple of bruises on her when I went out to her this morning. :roll:

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


That's prolly just self-inflicted attention seeking behaviour.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought I'd take a few shots tonight before it got too dark and post 'em up.


























I had a good look round the car lunchtime (along with a few of the people from work!) and there are a few areas I want to tidy up but nothing major, very pleased with the overall condition of the car considering it's 17 years old and has obviously been looked after.

This fortuantly is not one that has been messed around with and is completely original including the paint, a lot of these coming over now are stripped and refurbished which I didn't want. all in all, I'm very pleased with it and it will serve it's purpose no end.

Graham


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> I thought I'd take a few shots tonight before it got too dark and post 'em up.


So which one are you Noddy or Big Ears :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If you saw the size of my ears it would be quite evident. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Well, it is 'different'.  8)

I'm only aware of one of these cars 'living' in Glasgow. A rare sight indeed.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

There were a total of 20,000 produced, 600 of them are now in the UK - that's 200 more than the RS4 Cab. :wink:

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Graham


Graham , nice bicycle ,, why not remove the plants and use that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 0% emissions, road tax ,mot


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

davidg said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Graham
> ...


Possibly, but did you ever tell the buyer of your TT that you crashed it into a crash barrier - didn't think so. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I can't beleive that a week has gone past since I first posted this up, I've used it to go to work all but yesterday just to give the RS a run and I also used it at the weekend as well, I put £20 of petrol in it last Thursday which took it to nearly full and it's still on half a tank.  

The drives to work have been great fun too, such a crazy car to drive yet so relaxing too and because of the route I take to work, it takes about the same time as if I were driving any other car - when both lanes of the A14 are going at an average of about 55 then it doesn't matter what car you're driving - you still end up with the same time.

I don't know if I will be saying how good this car is after a year or so of driving but for the moment it's giving me great fun.

Graham


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmmmm I bet the RS4 feels all the more special when you get back into it as well.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You going to bring it to Kneesworth then Graham [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

(if you're coming of course????)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just seen a grey one on the way into the office this morning. Not only is it SOOooooo small, but the the wheels look like they are off a supermarket trolley :lol: :lol:

However it did make me smile thinking about you (IIRC a tall bloke) driving one. Out of interest did you think about a Copen?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Mmmmm I bet the RS4 feels all the more special when you get back into it as well.


It feels fantastic, obviously totally different car. It's really hard to describe the enjoyment I get from driving the two cars which are poles apart in everything about them.



NaughTTy said:


> You going to bring it to Kneesworth then Graham [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> (if you're coming of course????)


If I go then I'll probably bring this along.



mighTy Tee said:


> Just seen a grey one on the way into the office this morning. Not only is it SOOooooo small, but the the wheels look like they are off a supermarket trolley :lol: :lol:
> 
> However it did make me smile thinking about you (IIRC a tall bloke) driving one. Out of interest did you think about a Copen?


The wheels are 12" but are made to look even smaller by the solid, white wheel discs but you are right, they do look tiny.

I wasn't interested in any of the other smaller cars to be honest, it wasn't the 'smallest' of it which attracted me to it, it was a combination of things but I must admit the main one is that I can't think of many *short journey, daily* drivers that actually gain in value rather than depreciate and that are also very cheap to run.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You going to bring it to Kneesworth then Graham [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm liking the Thundersly Invacar (sp?) colour...

I've seen a fair few of them around over the past couple of years. In (I think) all the colours. Yours, pink, black. Were there others?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Went to a party last night and friends house then to the pub. His sister turned up in one of these and parked outside. Had a good look. Very quaint, cool looking car. Certainly stands out. It was in great condition as well....1st time I had seen one.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm liking the Thundersly Invacar (sp?) colour...
> 
> I've seen a fair few of them around over the past couple of years. In (I think) all the colours. Yours, pink, black. Were there others?


There were four 'Official' colours which were derived from the four seasons. Blue for Spring; Green for Summer; Topaz for Autumn and Grey for Winter. Most of the other colours you see around are resprayed but Nissan did produce a few specials for customers as well.

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> I thought I'd take a few shots tonight before it got too dark and post 'em up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a quiet fondness for these for a while too but when I found out Vanessa Feltz has one that put me right off. :roll:

Nice looking house too Graham...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

i like it Graham 8) i love the little eye lids over the lamps  nice little detail that.

great little car, quirky ,fun to drive,and it makes you smile, what more do you need  

Tom.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I thought I'd take a few shots tonight before it got too dark and post 'em up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice fun little car Graham but would it not be quicker th leave it at home and take the bike behind it :wink: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You must see quite a few round your area Andy as 'The God' of all things Nissan Figaro has a business in Hartlepool - does nothing else but Figaro servicing and parts.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> You must see quite a few round your area Andy as 'The God' of all things Nissan Figaro has a business in Hartlepool - does nothing else but Figaro servicing and parts.
> 
> Graham


  To be honest Graham I cant remember ever seeing one in Hartlepool :?


----------

